# Helllooooo!



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi! Was wondering how the heck you get wrinkles out of backdrops in pictures. Fabric steamed it and ironed, did nothing! 
And shadows. Can you edit them out??


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2013)

What type of material?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> What type of material?



Cheap muslin!


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2013)

Can you stretch it taught? Try a fine mist.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Can you stretch it taught? Try a fine mist.



Tried mists. Tried clamps to stretch it tight.
I just don't know how to fix in photoshop.
 I know people on here are geniuses.


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Clone stamp or blending tool. Post a sample.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Clone stamp or blending tool. Post a sample.



What's the blending tool..? LOL


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like a band aide in photoshop


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Looks like a band aide in photoshop



Thanks  ill try it out. I suck at photoshop.
Will be posting later.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2013)

Control your DoF to blur the backdrop, and keep the subject 6 to 8 feet or more from the backdrop.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> Control your DoF to blur the backdrop, and keep the subject the 6 to 8 feet or more from the backdrop.



Working with a small space, backdrop isn't that big neither:-(
And I suck at PS so I can't figure out how to fix it


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

I'll post some pics tomorrow. Can someone teach/ tell me how to fix the background? I'm clueless. A lot of detail in explaining is appreciated.
TIA.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> . Can someone teach/ tell me how to fix the background? I'm clueless. A lot of detail in explaining is appreciated.
> TIA.



I think it would make the most sense to do so tomorrow when we can actually see the photos.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 20, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I think it would make the most sense to do so tomorrow when we can actually see the photos.



ok, I would right now but for some reason the forum won't let me log on. Like, it says my password is wrong. But I'm obviously on It on my phone... Makes no sense. Frustrating.


----------



## KmH (Jan 20, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> And I suck at PS


As long as you keep using that kind of self-speak, it will be a self-fulfilling prophecy.

In other words, using self-speak like that just prolongs your mediocrity because it's effectively just an excuse for avoiding the work needed to improve your skill.


----------



## vtf (Jan 20, 2013)

I stretch it.
If white I put strobes on it to blow it out.
If black I raise shutter to 200 or so to darken more.
Shallow dof, lens set at 2.2 or so.
Subject away from bg so shallow dof works better.
Iron.
Dry clean and press.
Or really wrinkle it up and incorporate it.
Use of different angles to hide wrinkles.
Brighten in post.
Darken in post.
Replace in post.
bandaid in post.
Switch to paper, vinyl, heavier muslin.
Erase in post.
Layers in post.
Use someones clean sheet.
Use someone else's studio and equipment.

Just to name a few, where do you want to start?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

KmH said:
			
		

> As long as you keep using that kind of self-speak, it will be a self-fulfilling prophecy.
> 
> In other words, using self-speak like that just prolongs your mediocrity because it's effectively just an excuse for avoiding the work needed to improve your skill.



Lol.. Umm no. Not an excuse. I've put hours and hours into  PS with little progress.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

vtf said:
			
		

> I stretch it.
> If white I put strobes on it to blow it out.
> If black I raise shutter to 200 or so to darken more.
> Shallow dof, lens set at 2.2 or so.
> ...



Thank you! How much does vinyl run? And do you think paper or vinyl works better?


----------



## Granddad (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought a hand held steamer (£5 from a charity shop) which works pretty well on the worst of the wrinkles so long as the muslin backdrop is stretched taut on the frame while you are steaming. I've discovered to my cost that 20 minutes steaming before a shoot saves me hours in Photoshop. Distance is something I have difficulty achieving due to the size of my dining room so PS work is usually required too. Use the lasso to select the subject, feathering and how close you get to the subject depends on the image size, invert your selection and then use gaussian blur to blur the background. 

The simplest solution would be to do what I've been advised to do (but haven't got around to yet) is to buy a roll of paper photographic backdrop.

Whichever way you go you'll need to work on your PS skills at some time. Bite the bullet! Any questions you have on PS techniques will probably have an answer you can understand somewhere on Google.


----------



## Granddad (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hours and hours? :lmao: PS is one of the most user unfriendly programs ever. It has no real rivals for effectiveness but it's not easy, I'm just starting to get my head around some of the aspects of PS after fighting with it for about 2 years. Consider taking a class at your local adult ed.


----------



## janineh (Jan 21, 2013)

Always edit them out. Soft brush...


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

Granddad said:
			
		

> I bought a hand held steamer (£5 from a charity shop) which works pretty well on the worst of the wrinkles so long as the muslin backdrop is stretched taut on the frame while you are steaming. I've discovered to my cost that 20 minutes steaming before a shoot saves me hours in Photoshop. Distance is something I have difficulty achieving due to the size of my dining room so PS work is usually required too. Use the lasso to select the subject, feathering and how close you get to the subject depends on the image size, invert your selection and then use gaussian blur to blur the background.
> 
> The simplest solution would be to do what I've been advised to do (but haven't got around to yet) is to buy a roll of paper photographic backdrop.
> 
> Whichever way you go you'll need to work on your PS skills at some time. Bite the bullet! Any questions you have on PS techniques will probably have an answer you can understand somewhere on Google.



I do indeed have a fabric steamer. Nothing seems to work for me.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

Granddad said:
			
		

> Hours and hours? :lmao: PS is one of the most user unfriendly programs ever. It has no real rivals for effectiveness but it's not easy, I'm just starting to get my head around some of the aspects of PS after fighting with it for about 2 years. Consider taking a class at your local adult ed.



I'm talking about with 1 photo!


----------



## runnah (Jan 21, 2013)

please just send it to me and I can have to done in jiffy.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

runnah said:


> please just send it to me and I can have to done in jiffy.





These are just a few. Un-edited.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

again, un-edited. hate the color differences in this one.


----------



## Redeyejedi (Jan 21, 2013)

since you said, not once, but twice...


----------



## Granddad (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So am I!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

I would suggest you learn about using a custom white balance. There's massive color discrepancies between photos. This is due to using auto white balance in a studio setting. 

 Also, you could soften those wrinkles up pretty easily to make it look better.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> I would suggest you learn about using a custom white balance. There's massive color discrepancies between photos. This is due to using auto white balance in a studio setting.
> 
> Also, you could soften those wrinkles up pretty easily to make it look better.



I wasn't using auto white balance, I was using custom white balance. Took a picture of a white piece of paper and used it. Forgot who told me to do that.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

For some of them, anyway. But the CWB didn't capture her tones how they are in person. She's verrrry tan.


----------



## ManualMode (Jan 21, 2013)

How about just smashing the sheet with a flash to the point of over-exposure? That model is super-cute!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

ManualMode said:
			
		

> How about just smashing the sheet with a flash to the point of over-exposure? That model is super-cute!



Tried it.. But it made her orange. 
I know, right?!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> I wasn't using auto white balance, I was using custom white balance. Took a picture of a white piece of paper and used it. Forgot who told me to do that.



Well if you did that, and it worked, your white balance shouldn't fluctuate like it clearly had throughout the series.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> For some of them, anyway. But the CWB didn't capture her tones how they are in person. She's verrrry tan.



Then you didn't set it correctly.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Well if you did that, and it worked, your white balance shouldn't fluctuate like it clearly had throughout the series.



All you do is select CWB and click on the image you want to set it too.. Not too hard to set a few buttons don't know how I could mess up that.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Then you didn't set it correctly.



Yeah, I used CA for some of them.  still learning this camera. Just got it.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> All you do is select CWB and click on the image you want to set it too.. Not too hard to set a few buttons don't know how I could mess up that.



 But obviously it didn't work if the WB fluctuates between the photos you posted. Look at the tint of the background in the first 3 photos, and them photo 4. The fourth photo has a cyan bias. The 5th photo has a magenta bias. 

So if you set a custom white balance and you set it properly (as well as not mixing ambient light sources) all the white balances should be the same. Since they are not, one can only presume that the reason is user error.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 21, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> Yeah, I used CA for some of them.  still learning this camera. Just got it.



Okay, so my suggestion to you is to forget that mode even exists. You hadn't mentioned that before and that would be a reason for the WB would be all over the place.

Are you using constant lights or flashes?


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Okay, so my suggestion to you is to forget that mode even exists. You hadn't mentioned that before and that would be a reason for the WB would be all over the place.
> 
> Are you using constant lights or flashes?



Constant lights. 
Ahhh I see.. Thank you!
I really need a person off this forum to come with me when I shoot and help me. :Lol: I don't know anything about this camera yet, this was my first shoot with it. So i was having a hard time. I had an xsi, simple camera.  I'll admit, I don't know the best modes, best ISO, best lighting sources to shoot with or anything.


----------



## ManualMode (Jan 21, 2013)

LOL - ill come, ill come!


----------



## edgivs (Jan 21, 2013)

I can't remember if you said or someone asked. What version of Photoshop are you using?


----------



## edgivs (Jan 21, 2013)

Quick Edit
1- Select background with magic wand tool (g)
2- Filter > Blur> Surface Blur  20px  20 TH
3- Patch Tool (j) to get rid of bottom shades. 

Note: Background looks like a gradient from original pic...??

 View attachment 33321


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

edgivs said:
			
		

> Quick Edit
> 1- Select background with magic wand tool (g)
> 2- Filter > Blur> Surface Blur  20px  20 TH
> 3- Patch Tool (j) to get rid of bottom shades.
> ...



AHH! Where's the patch tool? I love it!


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

ManualMode said:
			
		

> LOL - ill come, ill come!



I'm sure you will


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 21, 2013)

First try! Did I do ok??


----------



## edgivs (Jan 22, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> First try! Did I do ok??



There are a few shadows (bottom right), but you did good, considering how this thread started.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

edgivs said:
			
		

> There are a few shadows (bottom right), but you did good, considering how this thread started.



I know the magic wand wouldn't put select the bottom :-(
But thanks!


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> I know the magic wand wouldn't put select the bottom :-(
> But thanks!



Sure it would, you just needed to enable "add to selection" in the toolbar at the top.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

o hey tyler said:
			
		

> Sure it would, you just needed to enable "add to selection" in the toolbar at the top.



How abouts do ya do that? Lol.. I'm surprised I got that much right. This forum rocks. ;-)


----------



## o hey tyler (Jan 22, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:
			
		

> How abouts do ya do that? Lol.. I'm surprised I got that much right. This forum rocks. ;-)



Have the magic wand tool selected, and right below file, edit, view, etc at the top... There should be 3 or 4 boxes. Hover over each of them to see the purpose. There is an "add to selection one" as well as a "remove from selection".


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

Cant seem to get shadows out, though..


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

or how about this hair??!!
IM STUCK.
lol


----------



## edgivs (Jan 22, 2013)

Shadows on background can be fixed too, but you need to know how to fix it @ photo shoot. Move the subject away from background to minimize those shadows.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

edgivs said:
			
		

> Shadows on background can be fixed too, but you need to know how to fix it @ photo shoot. Move the subject away from background to minimize those shadows.



I did, I tried moving them closer to the camera and the shadows just got bigger, more bold


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 22, 2013)

Where's the "patch" tool?

I can't fix these darned things


----------



## edgivs (Jan 23, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> Where's the "patch" tool?



In PS, just pres Shift+J (3 times), is the drop down menu under healing brush.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 24, 2013)

edgivs said:
			
		

> In PS, just pres Shift+J (3 times), is the drop down menu under healing brush.



Thank you )


----------



## runnah (Jan 24, 2013)

Whoops forgot about this thread. I will take a stab later.

What a midsection on her tho...


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 24, 2013)

runnah said:
			
		

> Whoops forgot about this thread. I will take a stab later.
> 
> What a midsection on her tho...



Thanks runnah!!


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 24, 2013)

It looks like your ISO is set to auto also. One photo has ISO 2000 and the other two have ISO 500.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 24, 2013)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> It looks like your ISO is set to auto also. One photo has ISO 2000 and the other two have ISO 500.



Blahhhhh I know I was trying different modes.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 24, 2013)

SamiJoSchwirtz said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And all of this to answer your wrinkles question. lol  Atleast you're enjoying your camera.


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 24, 2013)

EIngerson said:
			
		

> And all of this to answer your wrinkles question. lol  Atleast you're enjoying your camera.



Haha... Indeed I am!


----------



## CynthiaM (Jan 25, 2013)

To address the original question of wrinkley fabric - muslin/cotton/linen/natural fibers wrinkle.  Period.  If you don't want wrinkles, use polyester.  You can roll it up and keep it fairly wrinkle-free from use to use.  And it washes well.

(seamstress for many years)


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 26, 2013)

CynthiaM said:
			
		

> To address the original question of wrinkley fabric - muslin/cotton/linen/natural fibers wrinkle.  Period.  If you don't want wrinkles, use polyester.  You can roll it up and keep it fairly wrinkle-free from use to use.  And it washes well.
> 
> (seamstress for many years)



Thanks. Just bought vinyl...
edit: not YET. but going to


----------



## SamiJoSchwirtz (Jan 28, 2013)

Anyone wanna help out more?


----------



## thetrue (Jan 28, 2013)

Whatcha need, miss Sami?


----------

